

Analog engineering legend Bob Pease killed in car crash - gvb
http://www.edn.com/article/518568-Analog_engineering_legend_Bob_Pease_killed_in_car_crash.php

======
nemik
R.I.P. his columns were always the best part of any EDN issue.

